# Star fire Brinkman 2 vs Traditional sea striker lights?



## mudd_cat23

So ive always used underwater sea striker lights with 200 watt bulbs. Well im tired of breaking the globes and the globes leaking and blowing my bulbs and all that stuff. So to the people that has used star fire brinkman lights are they pretty good and bright. How do they compare to the sea striker lights. I run 2 sea strikers with 200 watts and the bulbs produced about 3500 lumens and i can light it up to say more or less only thing is it doesnt project the light out front like i like. Can anyone give me and info if this would be a good move or not. Like i said i run 2 sea strikers in the front and i have 2 225 halos on the corners shining out. If i went with the star frie i would be looking to having 1 in the center and the 2 on the corner pushing out. And i would make the rig totally adjustable so i can get in some deeper water.


----------



## drifterfisher

I have 3 starfires on my rig.They work okay.I want/need more light.I have a vee bowed boat and have one on a hinge in the front and one one each side.In clear water you can see way off,not so much in murky water.I will say this,I have 4 deep cycle group 29 batterys and between the 3 lights,trolling motor and occasional spotlight use,I notice the lights dimming after around 5 hours.And the trolly runs slower at WOT.All of the batts are wired together,seems to last longer that way.When I get the money together I will have 3 of the 4' led lights from fishinglightsetc. Someone in the destin harbor has a green one mounted on their dock and its amazingly bright.


----------



## Death From Above

If you are running hallogens I assume you are running a generator. Get rid of the underwater lights and go with all hallogens. No more worries about bumping into shit or water intrusion and you'll see more fish.


----------



## mudd_cat23

Yeah I would do that but I go reguardkess oof the weather and with the above water the ripple they give off kills be so thyself why I want to look at more under water applications


----------



## lagoon charters

Go led you will never go back no glare no bugs.


----------



## lagoon charters

12+ hours on one 12v deep cycle. All stainless with quick connect mounting bracket.


----------



## lagoon charters

Here they are mounted to my shallow sport... Completely adjustable. Under or above water.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

VERY NICE!!! Where did you get the LEDs from?


----------



## lagoon charters

I sell them message me and we can discuss details


----------

